# Rineheart -100 coming to Ga March 17-19



## Adams Family

Banks County Archery Team will be host the R-100 on March 17-19 . It will be held in Homer Ga . This will be are second year host this event . Hope a lot of the local clubs can work scheduling so that they might be able to attend . We had 763 shoots last year and hope 900 + . We host this event for a fund raiser for our 50 young shooters in our club . So please come out and have a lot of fun for a good cause . If there are any venders that wish to come and set up Booths please contact me . Thank John


----------



## calboi

hopefully it will be ran better than last time


----------



## Adams Family

*T-100*

Please pm me and let me know what went wrong for you . Had very little complaints . Sorry if you had one .


----------



## Fourfingers

I had a blast it got a little congested at some shots but for the number of shooters that showed up I think it went great. I will definitely be there next year.


----------



## Adams Family

We will be changing thing a little . Looking forward to seeing ya


----------



## Pappy2016

Had a great time last year, ya'll did a outstanding job.
Will be back and have 10 of our friends with us.
Juse make the Iron buck kill zone, a little bigger this year  
for us old folks......


----------



## Tank1202

Had a blast last year, will be headed that way again.


----------



## Adams Family

Glad to hear some feed back from last year . Thanks to everyone that came and hope to see everyone again . We will be shooting Friday this year as well to help with the crowds .


----------



## pittmanab2

*march shoot*

Does this shoot last all three days or can you do it in one Ive never been just trying to get some information about it


----------



## Adams Family

There a hundred targets . You can shoot until your tired and return the following day or days to complete course . We are very  easy going and are major goal is insure everyone has fun . Will post Schedule and  soon .


----------



## pittmanab2

Ok thanks can you pm the rules whenever you get a chance


----------



## jkpell

It was a great shoot last year and looking forward to it this year!

Only complaint or suggestion - the target with the deer and apple, or multiple shots from the same stake, really seemed to puzzle people.  The bottle neck was really bad as shooters were trying to explain "how" to shoot the station and each of them was right!

My suggestion one station, one target....02

Super excited to hear it is coming back - we will try and bring more shooters from the Coweta Team this year!


----------



## Adams Family

Thanks for the feed back . Thank you for coming last year . Glad to hear your coming back with more . We will be working on trying to reduce the bottle necks .


----------



## BillieGates

jkpell said:


> It was a great shoot last year and looking forward to it this year!
> 
> Only complaint or suggestion - the target with the deer and apple, or multiple shots from the same stake, really seemed to puzzle people.. but I just get my barnett bowstrings here.  The bottle neck was really bad as shooters were trying to explain "how" to shoot the station and each of them was right!
> 
> My suggestion one station, one target....02
> 
> Super excited to hear it is coming back - we will try and bring more shooters from the Coweta Team this year!



I'll be there!


----------



## brownitisdown

It be here be for we know


----------



## Monster02

Make it longer!!! Especially on the bigger targets!!


----------



## Adams Family

*Rates*

R-100 rates and times . We will be shooting fri as well .


----------



## dirttracker84

I looked at the website and it says Saturday and Sunday shoot times are at 7:30.What time can you start on Friday if we choose to shoot?Thanks


----------



## Adams Family

12:00 noon maybe a little earlier Friday


----------



## gretchp

love this shoot, the long waits were frustrating and missing the novelty shoots , not sure how folks shot all 100 and still got to go to the novelty shoots...then at the end was told we couldn't turn in our scores cause it was too late...I know how hard it is to put this on and work it. I really appreciate you guys got it back in GA!!!


----------



## Adams Family

We will be shooting fri at 12:00 to help with some of wait in sat and sun . R-100 has us on a strict schedule. Range dose close at 2:00 on Sunday some we can begin the work to have trailer loaded before dark so if way go to the next location the following morning . This also Allows those who want shoot the novity shoots can . Sorry for your scores not being counted after the cut off. We were just trying to let those on the course to finish. We hope the the Friday opening will help . Hope to see you soon


----------



## gretchp

sorry need to clarify..scores were counted  (small fit pitched), thing is we were told on the range earlier in the day they would,but then different person said no,  anyway, just seemed to be some simple miscommunication.(chiefs/indians) friday is great, just really wasnt going to spend three days shooting and two nights motels...we will come and shoot our tails off and have a blast. thanks again


----------



## Adams Family

Glad you came . First year glitches. Hope to have most of them worked out this year . Thank  you for  comming . All the feed back is greatly appreciated. It's the only way to make it better . John


----------



## Pappy2016

Are you going to have vendors this Year? How much will it cost to have a 10x10 pop up.  I was their last year with a Quietkat, also sell flashlights,cam protector....


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

I've been to 4 or 5 R100s and I've shot all 100 3 times.  I've never gotten to shoot the novelties.  It's no big deal to me, I know how hard it is to run a shoot, let alone a shoot as big as this one.


----------



## Adams Family

We are shooting fri starting at 12:00 to try and help with that . Every try to start early and watch the time listed on the flyier. R-100 controls the times .


----------



## Adams Family

We will be shooting fri for those wanting to beat some of the crowds . Also it will free those up that wish to novity shoots as well . Hope to see everyone there .


----------



## SK14

I have been fortunate enough to attend the R100 shoots in Iowa and Wisconsin, both of which held 1500+ archers. We attended this shoot last year and unfortunately, were very disappointed. 

May I recommend extending the range for the larger targets from 40 to 50+ yards (Dall Sheep, Caribou, Elk, etc). 

Also, keep group sizes to a minimum of 4, maybe 5. Groups with more than that, especially the ones out there for competition instead of fun, glassing the target prior to taking their shot, then still standing at the stake after the shot to glass again instead of letting the next person in their group shoot, REALLY slows everyone down and ruins it for the guys wanting to have fun.

Bottlenecks: Need to have one at the very beginning, very first shooting stake needs 2 targets. Then follow that with 10+- single target stakes before putting another double-target stake as to allow a much better flow for each shooting group. 

Please enforce a shooting duration where any group is only given 5 minutes per target to shoot. (5 minutes per target x 50 targets = 250 minutes, a little over 4 hours total shoot time)

The largest R100 held is in Sparta, WI. There, a group of 5 of us were able to get through the entire 50 target course, both days, in roughly 4 hours due to the above recommendations.

When we attended this shoot last year, a group of 5 of us arrived at 8am. We ended up having to skip 15 targets throughout the course in order to finish by 5pm. 9 hours to shoot 35 targets is not worth the cost of the shoot nor the travel time to attend. 

Please utilize these recommendations for a MUCH better time for everyone!!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

SK14 said:


> Please enforce a shooting duration where any group is only given 5 minutes per target to shoot. (5 minutes per target x 50 targets = 250 minutes, a little over 4 hours total shoot time)



5 minutes for 5 people to shoot and score and pull arrows?


----------



## Adams Family

SK14 sounds like you have it all figured out . Thanks for the feed back.We did have a few groups with too many shooters and will address it this year . First year learning experience. As far as you only being able to complete 35 targets  you where the only one I have heard with this problem . There were several group that got there at 8:00 and shot the whole 100 in one day . Did you get lost ? We had 856 shooters last year and had few complaints. And took all in consideration for this year.WI had just a few over 1000 . Talked to officers of R-100 and we where close to them .The five minute will not work .We don't want everyone haveing to run through the course.The biggest problem is ,this is a compation but more of a fun shoot. The one that take it serious rangeing, glassing before and after shot and seeing if arrow is pulling line or not , all to win a $5 R-100 pin are the ones that slow thing down and takes all the fun out of it . The range has yardages marked to speed thing up .The ones that use this opportunity to bring the kids, family and friends had the best time . They used the down  time between target to fellowship ,socialize ,and meet new friends.I shoot ASA ,state ,and local tournaments but look forward to this shoot the most because we can shoot just to have fun. It's also great the chance to get new shooters involved in this sport. Anyone with a bow and arrow can shoot this .As far as yardages R100 has rules that limits us on yardage for certain targets .Some of there targets cost a lot and they don't want shooters to hit inserts not the bodies.We put this shoot on for a fundraiser for our 50 +/- young shooters 4th-12th( the future of this sport ) Theres more involved in putting this shoot on than it seems and when your following guidelines set by R-100 .Come enjoy your self .Take the time to be with family and friends . Interduce someone new to 3-D .Relax and Enjoy the fresh air . Find something good to focus on and leave the negatively at home .


----------



## Adams Family

Ttt


----------



## Adams Family

Ttt


----------



## Adams Family

Ttt


----------



## Adams Family

Ttt


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

I'm planning on coming.  I haven't had my bow out of its case since bow season and I won't get a chance to shoot until Friday evening.


----------



## Fourfingers

Can't wait till sat hope to get down Friday for a little bit. Shot both course last year in one day any came back the second for the scores. Had a blast  just rember to bring water boots as the rain might come.


----------

